# Wellington employment: Neonatal Unit



## maximoo11 (Aug 30, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> I do like to see a couple agree
> 
> I always think it's a bad sign when a city has 'wind sculpture art' (as in it moves in the wind) on it's harbourside.


Hiya....sorry this isnt related to the weather but does anybody know of any hospitals in wellington apart from the main one in the city centre that would have a neonatal unit..(sick & premature newborns)....they will b attached to maternity departments....trying to get a job in my field.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

maximoo11 said:


> Hiya....sorry this isnt related to the weather but does anybody know of any hospitals in wellington apart from the main one in the city centre that would have a neonatal unit..(sick & premature newborns)....they will b attached to maternity departments....trying to get a job in my field.


Does this help?

Wellington Children's Hospital : Neonatal Intensive Care Unit (NICU) : Healthpoint


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

anski said:


> Does this help?
> 
> Wellington Children's Hospital : Neonatal Intensive Care Unit (NICU) : Healthpoint


Hiya,
I think the NICU at Wellington Hospital is the only one, I'm afraid. Lots of 'maternity services' in other places...birthing units etc but not sure from your post of you are an NICU Nurse or Midwife.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## maximoo11 (Aug 30, 2012)

bdl123 said:


> Hiya,
> I think the NICU at Wellington Hospital is the only one, I'm afraid. Lots of 'maternity services' in other places...birthing units etc but not sure from your post of you are an NICU Nurse or Midwife.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Hiya thanks for your replies....yeah im a neonatal nurse so a bit limited really.....i have a feeling it is the only one but ive contacted the HR department at wellington hospital and they may have a vacancy coming up in the next few months
Thanks for your help.


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

There is a job on jobseek.co.nz at the moment for a NICU nurse within the home environment...might be a start, gets you in the door so to speak 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## maximoo11 (Aug 30, 2012)

bdl123 said:


> There is a job on jobseek.co.nz at the moment for a NICU nurse within the home environment...might be a start, gets you in the door so to speak
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yeah seen that one was just put off because its a fulltime post and i have a 15month old....so casual or part time is my preference..thankyou anyway i appreciate it.


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in the same boat..my little boy is 19mth so I'm not working here yet. I'm a sister in adult ICU. I've had heard that 'casual' work is quite popular and it's done through the units themselves - not agencies. So you're working in same place each time on shifts that suit you and the service. Might be worth getting in touch with them?? Also if you are midwifery trained there is a nice birthing unit in Kenepuru Hospital in Tawa..other maternity units too just not NICU. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kiwiemma (Nov 5, 2009)

maximoo11 said:


> Hiya....sorry this isnt related to the weather but does anybody know of any hospitals in wellington apart from the main one in the city centre that would have a neonatal unit..(sick & premature newborns)....they will b attached to maternity departments....trying to get a job in my field.


Wellington is a pretty small city, it's a big town really and only has one main hospital. I'm not sure about Hutt Hospital which is in the greater Wellington area, it does have a maternity unit but I don't think it has a NICU. So I think as a NICU nurse Wellington Hospital will be your only option.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

The Wellington Hospital in Newtown is the regional hospital serving much of the lower North Island - far more than just the Wellington city area in which it is based. 



> About C&C DHB
> 
> Capital and Coast District Health Board is one of 21 District Health Boards (DHBs) throughout New Zealand. We serve a population of about 270,000 residents and provide some specialist services for a regional population of about 900,000 people.
> 
> ...


----------

